# ISPConfig 2.2.34 released



## Till (4. Nov. 2009)

ISPConfig 2.2.34 is available for download.

This ISPConfig release adds support for Debian 5.0.3 and 5.0.4, Mandriva 2010.1, CentOs 4.9, and CentOS 5.5. 

ClamAV is updated to version 0.95.3. and PHP to version 5.2.11. Some minor bugs were fixed.

Detailed Changelog
------------------


- Added: Support for Debian 5.0.3 and Debian 5.0.4.
- Added: Support for Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala).
- Added: Support for Mandriva 2010.1
- Added: Support for CentOs 4.9, and CentOS 5.5.
- Updated: PHP to version 5.2.11.
- Updated: ClamAV to version 0.95.3.
- Bugfix: Enabled the creation of /etc/awstats on update if dir does not exists.
- Bugfix: Added a fix to the mailuser login.
- Bugfix: Changed webalizer.php so that any existing /stats directory is renamed to /webalizer and old Webalizer 

statistics are kept.


Download
--------

http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads.htm

Forums
------

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums


Installation Instructions
-------------------------

Download the ISPConfig-2.2.34.tar.gz from ispconfig.org:

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-2.2.34.tar.gz?download


Installation on the shell as root user:

tar xvfz ISPConfig-2.2.34.tar.gz
cd install_ispconfig
./setup

The installer automatically detects the installed ISPConfig version and
performs an update.


----------



## schmidtedv (5. Nov. 2009)

...ich hätte da (hoffentlich hier als Antwort nicht zu fehle am Platz) eine kleine webalizer-Frage:

Über das HowTo wird webalizer ja nicht nur installiert, sondern läuft über cron.daily permanent, indem es eine allgemeine statistik unter var/www/webalizer ablegt. Diese ist meines Wissens völlig unnötig, da 1. nicht übers WWW aufrufbar und 2. nicht von ISPConfig zur auswertung genutzt.

Kann man da einfach z.B. eine Änderung (wenn ja, wie) an der webalizer.conf unter etc/webalizer vornehmen, das diese unnötige statistik nicht mehr vorgenommen/erstellt wird?

Würde es z. B. reichen, einfach "OutputDir /var/www/webalizer" mit "#" auszukommentieren???


----------



## Till (5. Nov. 2009)

Lösche am besten den Einfach den Eintrag in der cron.daily.


----------



## schmidtedv (5. Nov. 2009)

...du meinst, einfach die bash-datei "webalizer" unter cron.daily komplett löschen?

PS: Könnte ich mir unter Debian Etch ohne Probleme mit den ISPConfig-Scripten einfach die aktuelle und dann auch deutsche Version selbst kompilieren oder kommt die den webalizer-scripten in ISPConfig in die Quere?


----------



## Till (6. Nov. 2009)

> ...du meinst, einfach die bash-datei "webalizer" unter cron.daily komplett löschen?


Ja genau. Der wird von ISPconfig nicht verwendet.



> PS: Könnte ich mir unter Debian Etch ohne Probleme mit den ISPConfig-Scripten einfach die aktuelle und dann auch deutsche Version selbst kompilieren oder kommt die den webalizer-scripten in ISPConfig in die Quere?


ja, solange das webalizer Binary und die webalizer.conf datei an der gleichen Stelle liegen.


----------



## schmidtedv (6. Nov. 2009)

Ok, danke!


----------

